# Using resin in turning



## Bodrighy (3 Jan 2011)

I want to experiment using resin to embed things in some iof my work and was wondering if anyone has done this? I know it can be polished but wondered if it can be turned after it has set? Obviously I would need to be careful with it and would want the end result to remain transparent so any advicem, warnings etc would be appreciated 
thanks

Pete


----------



## jpt (3 Jan 2011)

Hi Pete

The best resin to us is the clear casting resin as sold in the inlace kits which can work out expensive, or in the new pen casting kit sold by Turners retreat. It is also available from other suppliers cheaper but I cant find a link to them at the moment I know I have it somewhere in my bookmarks.

I always leave it at least 24 hours between casting and turning just to be on the safe side. It turns a bit like an acrylic pen blank and can be finished the same way. I usually sand down the whole item to 600 then seal the wood using sanding sealer or oil then sand the resin down using the micromesh pads and finishing it with buffing compound, just like doing a pen really.

Oh and dont be tempted to use a lot of hardener, just use the amount recommended otherwise the resin will get very hot when setting and shrink.

john


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Jan 2011)

Thanks John. I got some resin on advice from someone who does a lot of casting so that was OK, they sand and buff much as you describe but didn't have a clue regarding whether it would turn or not. 

Pete


----------



## gasmansteve (3 Jan 2011)

Hi Pete
I tried this a while back on a piece of Mahogany.







Used some resin/hardener from Halfords and put some blue oil paint in to colour it then poured it in the grooves. Seems to turn ok after it hardened.
Cheers
Steve
Ps can`t seem to get this sizing of pics right yet,looks ok in Photobucket but when I copy it here??


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Jan 2011)

Thanks Steve. I have an idea to do some embedding if I can with the clear resin so if it turns then that'll be OK as it needs to remain transparent. When I have a go I'll put some pics up for critique etc. 

Pete


----------



## Jensmith (3 Jan 2011)

I have a friend who was turning miniature bottles and similar items out of his own cast resin - he used clear cast and added pigments to his but the end result was that it turned fine.

Link to a clear crystal ball he turned - http://micklen.co.uk/dhm/index.php?page ... 1&Itemid=1

And an example of the bottles - some were transparent, others opaque:




green opa-2 by micklen32, on Flickr

Might help a bit. His stuff wasn't very technical but proves resin can be turned.


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Jan 2011)

It all helps thanks, any info is useful and the crystal ball is a good example of it remaining transparent. Now all I need to do is get off my backside and have a go LOL

pete


----------

